

Ask HN: Anyone else seeing the new Google search results style? - md224

Looks like ads no longer have a different background shading... instead there&#x27;s a small &quot;Ad&quot; icon next to each main column ad and one &quot;Ads&quot; icon above the side ads. Not sure if this makes the sponsored results more or less obvious.<p>Also some other minor visual tweaks. Any thoughts? Guessing this is a gradual rollout...
======
mflindell
Its kind of weird to hear people talk about ads. I have had adblock installed
for so long I have totally forgot what ads are like on my lapotp. When I use
other peoples computers/phones its totally alarming how much advertising there
is on the web.

Can you post a picture for us that don't see ads?

